# Banana pepper rings at Subway are just???



## Kristinemomof3

Pickled banana peppers? I want to make some, but am not sure. Thanks.


----------



## bassmaster17327

They taste like pickled banana peppers to me


----------



## Terri

I put some bell peppers in a bottle of pickle juice after all of the pickles had been eaten: after a week they tasted just like the banana pepper pickle at subway


----------



## Vosey

I always thought they were just sliced pepperoncini's. They taste the same to me, but I am not an expert!


----------



## JamieCatheryn

I think pepperochini is another name for banana peppers.


----------



## katydidagain

JamieCatheryn said:


> I think pepperochini is another name for banana peppers.


No, totally different peppers. I've tried pickling banana rings; they never tasted as good as the commercial ones did IMO. Nor were they as crisp.


----------



## bettybetty

Hi, Im betty- this is my first post, please excuse me if I am supposed to do an intro somewhere else, but I have worked at a Subway and thought I could share some info...

Yes, Subway peppers are banana peppers. 
They do not come in a Jar or can - they come in brine in a 1 gallon plastic bag. As do the pickles, and jalapenos. 
I have tried canning banana peppers, but mine always come out soft.
I often wonder if there is a fermenting process - like for sauerkraut or some kinds of pickles- that would keep them crunchy?


----------



## katydidagain

Welcome bettybetty; thanks for you input. I do cuke pickles and dilly beans by letting them sit in a salt/ice bath for 24 hours before putting them up; they stay crisp. I wonder if the same would work for banana peppers? Never thought to try it; I think I just might now.


----------



## blynn

Try Picklecrisp or a grape leaf in the jar to keep them crispy. Works for cucumbers!


----------



## honeycat1963

Hello, this is the recipe I used last year to can banana peppers. I added some pickle crisp to each jar. They turned out great. I just opened my last jar a couple weeks ago and the peppers were not soft. My sister said these are the best she has tasted and will no longer get store bought banana peppers. She eats them on everything. http://www.food.com/recipe/sweet-pickled-banana-peppers-17254


----------



## wannabechef

Calcium chloride will keep em crisp...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bettybetty

Awesome, I would love to make some crisp ones!

although I have found that if I dump a 1/2 pint jar of my soft banana peppers over a picnic pork in the slow cooker with a few Tbsp of seasoning it makes for great pulled pork


----------



## o&itw

Slice the peppers, put them in a jar, pour boiling water-sugar-salt-vinegar brine over them, and seal with boiled lids.


----------



## o&itw

bettybetty said:


> Awesome, I would love to make some crisp ones!
> 
> although I have found that if I dump a 1/2 pint jar of my soft banana peppers over a picnic pork in the slow cooker with a few Tbsp of seasoning it makes for great pulled pork



A cheap beef roast or brisket, with a few garlic cloves and a jar of pickled pepperoncini peppers in a slow cooker makes a passable italian beef.


----------

